# Dwarf Frog deaths



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I have had my tank set up for about 6 months now and all of a sudden my two Dwarf African frogs have died and my GSP is acting wierd. 

The frogs were small when I bough them and grew really really fast. They were always eating the frozen brine shrimp that floated down to the bottow. I also fed my frogs and fish live brine shrimp and bloodworms. Two weeks ago I found one of my two frogs dead and took him out asap, today the other one has died. My GSP has been acting wierd too. It either sits behind a large rock all day or just sits up at the surface. When its feeding time, its color changes from like a blackish to bright yellow green when it eats and then goes back to just sitting around. 

Up until a couple of weeks ago it was always swiming around the tank. 

I do 50% water change every week. I have natural plants and a DIY CO2 set up. Not until recently have I started using the fourish supplements. I do not have excel but just the flourish that says its for planted tanks. I started using this about 2-3 weeks ago. Could my frogs and GSP being affected by this. I dose according the bottle.

My fish load is 1 large Gold Angle fish, 1 GSP 2 Otos, 2 Rosy barbs, 1 Ghost knife fish, 1 red tail shark, 7 tiger babs, 1 red tail shark and 2 bala sharks. I have 2 HOB filters that I always keep the clean. My Bio filters are close to a month old but still flow well. I will be changing 1 cartrige out soon and leaving the other so as not to upset the balance in the tank. And changing the other one in a week or two. My PH is around 7.0 and I use my heater and keep the temp around 70-72 degrees. 

I heard these frogs live 5 yrs. I used to have an African Clawed frog when I was young and I did not take very good care of him and he lasted 15 yrs, so whats the deal?

Thank you, 



Matt


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

What size is your tank? Your tank might be overstocked with fish.
Green Spot Puffers need brakish/salt water or they dont last long.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Copper (Cu) can kill inverts. Flourish has a very small amount of it not sure if thats the problem.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

My tank is a 75 gallon. 

bgzbgz:
I have done a lot of reading and got a lot of mixed reveiws on the GSP. I do every so often add some aquarium salt to the tank. It says on the box its good for their health and I was told it would help with the GSP.

Qwertus:
I also had heard about the copper in Flourish but like you said very small. I dont think I overdosed so who knows. I am not going to buy any more frogs for a while. 

All my other fish are doing good though. My barbs and sharks are growing pretty good. 


Matt


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I keep fish for years and hardly ever have deaths except from old age. I thought I'd try those cute little frogs (in a separate tank) and they keeled over in weeks. Mystery to me.


----------

